# Possible transmission issue?



## gandalf37 (10 mo ago)

I am looking into buying an 08 Rogue with 208000km on the clock but am getting a little worried about the possible transmission issues I know that plague this model. It drives fine currently but the current owner just had something fixed on it. They say it was simply electrical, but is this a quick fix to something more serious? See attached image for full description.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Brake lamp switches are a _very_ common failure on just about everything Nissan from '00 up, and if the car is an I-key model then it will cause a no-start. It's unlikely replacing it was a "patch" repair, the car probably needed it.

The gen1 Rogues had no transmission cooler, and that's the biggest reason for the unreliability issues you'll see on the internet. All CVT's also need regular fluid changes, 50K km for most people. Nissan advertised "lifetime fluid" back in those days, which was a complete crock that led to the failure of a lot of un-maintained trannies. Nissan CVT's keep a record of their overheat history in two parameters called CVT-A and CVT-B, you should get them read by a dealer or do it yourself with an app like CVTz50. If the tranny has never run hot, both A and B will be zero. That's a very good indicator of what sort of maintenance the tranny has had over its lifetime.


----------



## gandalf37 (10 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Brake lamp switches are a _very_ common failure on just about everything Nissan from '00 up, and if the car is an I-key model then it will cause a no-start. It's unlikely replacing it was a "patch" repair, the car probably needed it.
> 
> The gen1 Rogues had no transmission cooler, and that's the biggest reason for the unreliability issues you'll see on the internet. All CVT's also need regular fluid changes, 50K km for most people. Nissan advertised "lifetime fluid" back in those days, which was a complete crock that led to the failure of a lot of un-maintained trannies. Nissan CVT's keep a record of their overheat history in two parameters called CVT-A and CVT-B, you should get them read by a dealer or do it yourself with an app like CVTz50. If the tranny has never run hot, both A and B will be zero. That's a very good indicator of what sort of maintenance the tranny has had over its lifetime.


Wow thank you for all this.

When you say a "no-start" is that the same as saying it was slow to accelerate as indicated in the report I posted?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Yes, if the brake switch is falsing "on" then it will cause the CVT to inhibit acceleration. I.e., the tranny controller (TCM) monitors the brake lamps, so if the switch is causing the brake lamps to light up when they shouldn't, it won't let the car accelerate. That's true on all CVT Nissans.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

PS - If you have a Droid phone, CVTz50 is by far the best tool around for checking out CVT's, and all you need to make it work is an ELM327 adaptor for under $20. The VeePeak VP11 is the best-cheapest one that gives you full function with CVTz50. I'm a Nissan Master Tech and I like it better than the Consult3+, it's a lot handier and faster and gives you all the same diagnostic info. With CVTz50 and a $5 copy of Torque Pro on my phone, driveway checkouts for customers are literally a 2-minute exercise for anything in the engine or tranny. If you're shopping for a CVT Nissan, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Roogue1 (11 mo ago)

I am using the I Car Pro with the app and can't get it o communicate keep getting same error message have tried 3 elm327 adapters with the correct upgraded version all I want is to read trans temp any ideas?


----------

